# Morritt's Tortuga Club



## GregT (Feb 9, 2014)

All,

I have the opportunity to book this for my brother for a special occasion (he is turning 50).  He's always been happy with the timeshares that I book for him, but I know there has been some turbulence with the ownership of this property.  Does that affect the visitor of the property, or would it be invisible to him?

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2014)

He will enjoy the stay.

Any issues are 'behind the scenes' ones with long time owners dissatisfied with management.
We are lucky to have very vigilant owner reps on the BOD who have done a great job of keeping the resort owner accountable to the TS owners.

I will be going for 3 weeks soon - love the resort, the staff, the beach and the area.


----------



## Caladezi (Feb 10, 2014)

Just be sure to tell your brother not to be convinced to purchase a week while down there.  If he has any interest in owning a week or more there are many owners willing to sell for nothing more than a transfer fee.  Even the developer has started an exit program offering to take back units that are fully paid for and current on all fees only if he can find someone to buy them.  He offers nothing in payment to the owner, only the opportunity to get out from under the unit.  I guess that show what he thinks his place is worth.  At any rate, it is a beautiful place and he will have a great time.  Just warn him not to get suckered in.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I have the opportunity to book this for my brother for a special occasion (he is turning 50).  He's always been happy with the timeshares that I book for him, but I know there has been some turbulence with the ownership of this property.  Does that affect the visitor of the property, or would it be invisible to him?
> 
> ...



Just be sure to check out if there is any more construction going on.  I recently saw a post from someone who just got back and said there was still construction going on.  Something you might want to consider looking into.


----------



## GregT (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the comments and suggestions -- and I will check on the construction, that is a good tip.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 13, 2014)

GregT said:


> Thank you all for the comments and suggestions -- and I will check on the construction, that is a good tip.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Greg


There is a new building being built but will not interfere with your brothers enjoyment.
Check at the resorts Facebook page to see pictures and progress…they are taking reservations for the new building, The Londoner for May.


----------

